# pleonasme / tautologie



## eno2

Kan je pleonasme en tautologie als synoniemen beschouwen? Beide maken gebruik van redundantie. Aangezien het cognaten zijn , heb ik ook de Engelse definities bekeken. En dat schijnt mijn opvatting te bevestigen. Maar ik kan verkeerd zijn. 

Want ik zie ze nergens als synoniemen opgegeven.


Tautologie heeft ook een speciale betekenis in de logica, maar daar heb ik het niet over.


----------



## YellowOnline

Ze liggen dicht bij elkaar, maar er is toch een belangrijk verschil: een pleonasme is adjectief + substantief ("nat water"); een tautologie is adjectief + adjectief ("schots en scheef"). Als men de herhaling op wil heffen, kan men in geval 1 enkel het eerste woord (het adjectief) verwijderen ("nat water"), terwijl in het tweede geval men de keuze heeft ("schots en scheef" of "schots en scheef").


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Ze liggen dicht bij elkaar, maar er is toch een belangrijk verschil: een pleonasme is adjectief + substantief ("nat water"); een tautologie is adjectief + adjectief ("schots en scheef"). Als men de herhaling op wil heffen, kan men in geval 1 enkel het eerste woord (het adjectief) verwijderen ("nat water"), terwijl in het tweede geval men de keuze heeft ("schots en scheef" of "schots en scheef").



@ Yellow Het zou erg handig zijn als het zo was (Wat zegt de Dikke Van Dale - ik heb geen toegang)


> Van Dale on line ple·o·nas·me (het; o; meervoud: pleonasmen) uitdrukking waarin eenzelfde begrip dubbel is uitgedrukt, bv. in ‘oude grijsaard’
> 
> tau·to·lo·gie (de; v; meervoud: tautologieën) (nodeloze) herhaling van iets dat al gezegd is, bv. ik ben blij en verheugd


 
De aangehaalde voorbeelden kloppen met jouw criterium. Maar de beide definities gaan over hetzelfde: redundantie. 



> The free dictionary:
> tau·tol·o·gy  (tô-t l  -j )
> _n._ _pl._ *tau·tol·o·gies*
> *1. *
> *a. *Needless repetition of the same sense in different words; *redundancy.*
> 
> ple·o·nasm  (pl -n z m)
> _n._
> *1. *
> *a. *The use of more words than are required to express an idea; *redundancy.*


 
In the free dictionary wordt redundancy wel gebruikt als synoniem. Door Van Dale niet. Maar dat kan er mee te maken hebben dat "reduntantie" een zelden gebruikt leenwoord is in onze taal. 



> Word Reference:
> Collins Concise English Dictionary © HarperCollins Publishers::
> 
> *pleonasm* /ˈpliːəˌnæzəm/ n
> 
> 
> the use of more words than necessary or an instance of this, such as _a tiny little child_
> a word or phrase that is superfluous
> Etymology: 16th Century: from Latin _pleonasmus,_ from Greek _pleonasmos_ excess, from _pleonazein_ *to be redundant*
> 
> WordReference:
> 
> Random House Learner's Dictionary of American English © 2014
> tau•tol•o•gy _/t__ɔˈ__t__ɑ__l__ə__d__ʒ__i/_  n., pl.  *-gies.*
> 
> 
> [uncountable] needless repetition of an idea in different words, as in " widow woman.''
> [countable] an instance or example of such repetition.
> [countable] _Logic._ a statement that is inherently true because of the meaning of its terms, without reference to external reality:An example of tautology is: "I am either the King of England or not the King of England.''
> *tau•to•log•i•cal* _/__ˌ__t__ɔ__t__ə__l__ˈɑ__d__ʒɪ__k__ə__l/_ *tau•to•log•ic, tau•tol•o•gous* _/t__ɔˈ__t__ɑ__l__ə__g__ə__s/_ adj. See -log-.
> 
> Collins Concise English Dictionary © HarperCollins Publishers::
> 
> *tautology* /tɔːˈtɒlədʒɪ/ n ( pl -gies)
> 
> 
> the use of words that merely repeat elements of the meaning already conveyed, as in the sentence _Will these supplies be adequate enough?_ in place of _Will these supplies be adequate?_
> a statement that is always true, esp a truth-functional expression that takes the value true for all combinations of values of its components, as in _either the sun is out or the sun is not out_
> Etymology: 16th Century: from Late Latin _tautologia,_ from Greek, from _tautologos_
> 
> *tautological* /ˌtɔːtəˈlɒdʒɪkəl/, *tau**ˈ**tologous*


 

Ik hou het erbij dat pleonasme en tautologie beiden redundanties zijn en dus verwisselbaar in het gebruik. En vind geen bevestiging van jouw practisch scheidingscriterium in de definities.


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> [...]
> 
> Ik hou het erbij dat pleonasme en tautologie beiden redundanties zijn en dus verwisselbaar in het gebruik. En vind geen bevestiging van jouw practisch scheidingscriterium in de definities.



Redundanties: ja, maar verwisselbaar in gebruik: neen. Hieronder twee bronnen die aansluiten bij wat ik zeg, al wordt ook vermeld dat er weinig eenduidigheid is in de taalkundewereld:
- https://onzetaal.nl/taaladvies/advies/pleonasme-en-tautologie 
- http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/664/pleonasme_tautologie/

Overigens zegt het Van Dale Handwoordenboek Nederlands het volgende:


> Net als bij een pleonasme wordt bij een tautologie iets tweemaal uitgedrukt [voorbeeld "oude grijsaard", YO]. Het verschil is dat bij een tautologie het hele begrip herhaald wordt [voorbeeld "oud en versleten", YO].



En tenslotte van de Taaltelefoon:


> Een tautologie is een combinatie van woorden die (bijna) hetzelfde  uitdrukken en elkaar in principe kunnen vervangen. Als u woorden  dubbelop gebruikt, kunt u daarmee de boodschap versterken (bijvoorbeeld _hij blijft maar schreeuwen en tieren_),  maar in veel gevallen wordt dubbelop formuleren als een taal- of  stijlfout ervaren. Tautologieën die niet meer als een fout worden  beschouwd, zijn meestal in de woordenboeken te vinden. Bijvoorbeeld: _eeuwig en altijd_, _nooit ofte nimmer_, _pracht en praal_. Voorbeelden van tautologieën die niet aan te bevelen zijn, zijn _zoals ... enzovoort_ en _bijvoorbeeld ... enzovoort_.
> 
> Een pleonasme is iets vergelijkbaars, maar niet hetzelfde. Bij een  pleonasme wordt een deel van de betekenis van een woord of een  woordgroep nog eens – dubbelop – door een ander woord uitgedrukt. Bij  een pleonasme zijn de woorden niet gelijkwaardig, maar is het ene woord  een bepaling bij het andere. Vaak gaat het om een combinatie van een  bijvoeglijk en een zelfstandig naamwoord. Bijvoorbeeld: _witte sneeuw_, _rood bloed_, _iets opnieuw herhalen_.




Ik blijf er dus bij dat er een subtiel onderscheid is en dat men daardoor niet van een synoniem spreken kan. In een Frans woordenboek werd trouwens de term "quasi-synonyme" gebruikt. Daarmee kan ik wél leven.

PS. Misschien was "oud en versleten" geen geweldig voorbeeld van me, want dat zijn geen echte synoniemen - oud hoeft niet versleten te zijn en vica versa. Maar desalniettemin illustreert het wel goed het onderscheid.


----------



## Chimel

Volgens mij is een pleonasme een onnodige herhaling en moet dus in principe altijd vermeden worden als je voor een "mooie taal" wil zorgen.

Een tautologie kan onnodig zijn (maar in dit geval spreekt men net van _pleonasme_, volgens mij), maar is vaak een bewuste herhaling zijn, om een idee extra te betonen. Een uitdrukking zoals "Un sou est un sou" (voorbeeld uit FR-Wiki artikel, waar je enkele interessante citaten vindt) is meer dan een evidentie: achter de herhaling zit het idee dat elke cent kan tellen. "Het is mijn eigen schuld" hoort volgens mij ook daarbij: "eigen" is schijnbaar onnodig, de betekenis zou helemaal dezelfde zijn als men het weglaat, maar het geeft meer nadruk.

Je hebt ook tautologische uitdrukkingen die intussen algemeen aanvaard en gebruikt worden en dus als het ware hun eigen leven hebben. Duits "an Ort und Stelle", Frans "en lieu et place de", "à temps et heure", bv. Er is ook een bekend NL-voorbeeld, denk ik, maar het wil mij nu net niet in het hoofd schieten. Dat heb je nooit bij zuivere pleonasmen.


----------



## Chimel

Ik heb 'm, dat NL voorbeeld van vaste tautologische uitdrukking: vandaag de dag.


----------



## eno2

YellowOnline said:


> Redundanties: ja, maar verwisselbaar in gebruik: neen. Hieronder twee bronnen die aansluiten bij wat ik zeg, al wordt ook vermeld dat er weinig eenduidigheid is in de taalkundewereld:
> - https://onzetaal.nl/taaladvies/advies/pleonasme-en-tautologie
> - http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/664/pleonasme_tautologie/
> 
> Overigens zegt het Van Dale Handwoordenboek Nederlands het volgende:
> 
> 
> En tenslotte van de Taaltelefoon:
> 
> 
> 
> Ik blijf er dus bij dat er een subtiel onderscheid is en dat men daardoor niet van een synoniem spreken kan. In een Frans woordenboek werd trouwens de term "quasi-synonyme" gebruikt. Daarmee kan ik wél leven.
> 
> PS. Misschien was "oud en versleten" geen geweldig voorbeeld van me, want dat zijn geen echte synoniemen - oud hoeft niet versleten te zijn en vica versa. Maar desalniettemin illustreert het wel goed het onderscheid.



Onzetaal reikt een duidelijk scheidingscriterium aan. Meestal zal het verschil op adjectieven en Z.N. neerkomen inderdaad. 
Taaladvies correspondeert met jouw criterium
Taaltelefoon ook. 

Bedankt voor de links, ik geef me gewonnen. Jammer van de verwarringen tussen een aantal (gereputeerde) woordenboeken.


----------



## eno2

Chimel said:


> Volgens mij is een pleonasme een onnodige herhaling en moet dus in principe altijd vermeden worden als je voor een "mooie taal" wil zorgen.
> 
> Een tautologie kan onnodig zijn (maar in dit geval spreekt men net van _pleonasme_, volgens mij), maar is vaak een bewuste herhaling zijn, om een idee extra te betonen. Een uitdrukking zoals "Un sou est un sou" (voorbeeld uit FR-Wiki artikel, waar je enkele interessante citaten vindt) is meer dan een evidentie: achter de herhaling zit het idee dat elke cent kan tellen. "Het is mijn eigen schuld" hoort volgens mij ook daarbij: "eigen" is schijnbaar onnodig, de betekenis zou helemaal dezelfde zijn als men het weglaat, maar het geeft meer nadruk.
> 
> Je hebt ook tautologische uitdrukkingen die intussen algemeen aanvaard en gebruikt worden en dus als het ware hun eigen leven hebben. Duits "an Ort und Stelle", Frans "en lieu et place de", "à temps et heure", bv. Er is ook een bekend NL-voorbeeld, denk ik, maar het wil mij nu net niet in het hoofd schieten. Dat heb je nooit bij zuivere pleonasmen.



Veel van die tautologieën die als uitdrukkingen en gezegden gebruikt worden, staan in woordenboeken. Pleonasmen niet dus.


----------



## eno2

Kijk ik pleegde hier een redundantie


> Ik _*ga *_met Nederlanders het Nederlandse lopen gebruiken _*in het vervolg*_ en met Vlamingen het Vlaamse lopen.


Geen ZN en geen adj.
Pleonasme, volgens wat ik bijgeleerd heb. "In het vervolg" is al bevat in "ik ga" maar is niet hetzelfde, zoals in een tautologie.


----------



## Chimel

Ik vrees dat je wat te ver gaat... Dan zou je ook kunnen stellen dat een zin zoals "In het verleden hebben we al zoiets meegemaakt" een dubbele redudantie inhoudt: "in het verleden" omdat het werkwoord zelf reeds in de verleden tijd is en "al" omdat dit idee reeds in de verleden tijd is bevat.

Nochtans ben je niet verplicht om zo'n saaie zin al "We hebben zoiets meegemaakt" te schrijven. Je kunt perfect willen betonen dat het "al" gebeurd is en willen aangeven dat het in een vage verleden was (dus niet gisteren of op een bepaald moment...).

Als je zo begint, is er werk aan de winkel! Ooit verbeterde ik nog uitdrukkingen zoals "de creatie van 15 nieuwe jobs" (want creatie = per definitie nieuw), maar wie is daar nog gevoelig voor? Zulke "verborgen" redudanties zitten op elke bladzijde, dat kan ik je verzekeren. Je moet daarmee leven, denk ik.


----------



## eno2

Chimel said:


> Ik vrees dat je wat te ver gaat... Dan zou je ook kunnen stellen dat een zin zoals "In het verleden hebben we al zoiets meegemaakt" een dubbele redudantie inhoudt: "in het verleden" omdat het werkwoord zelf reeds in de verleden tijd is en "al" omdat dit idee reeds in de verleden tijd is bevat.
> 
> Nochtans ben je niet verplicht om zo'n saaie zin al "We hebben zoiets meegemaakt" te schrijven. Je kunt perfect willen betonen dat het "al" gebeurd is en willen aangeven dat het in een vage verleden was (dus niet gisteren of op een bepaald moment...).
> 
> Als je zo begint, is er werk aan de winkel! Ooit verbeterde ik nog uitdrukkingen zoals "de creatie van 15 nieuwe jobs" (want creatie = per definitie nieuw), maar wie is daar nog gevoelig voor? Zulke "verborgen" redudanties zitten op elke bladzijde, dat kan ik je verzekeren. Je moet daarmee leven, denk ik.


Leuk uitgewerkt. Alleen het echt storende verwijderen.


----------



## YellowOnline

Chimel said:


> [...]
> Als je zo begint, is er werk aan de winkel! Ooit verbeterde ik nog uitdrukkingen zoals "de creatie van 15 nieuwe jobs" (want creatie = per definitie nieuw), maar wie is daar nog gevoelig voor? Zulke "verborgen" redudanties zitten op elke bladzijde, dat kan ik je verzekeren. Je moet daarmee leven, denk ik.



Ik heb daar eerder niet op gereageerd, maar u zei zelf eerst:



Chimel said:


> Volgens mij is een pleonasme een onnodige  herhaling en moet dus in principe altijd vermeden worden als je voor een  "mooie taal" wil zorgen.
> [...]
> "Het is mijn eigen schuld" hoort volgens mij ook daarbij:  "eigen" is schijnbaar onnodig, de betekenis zou helemaal dezelfde zijn  als men het weglaat, maar het geeft meer nadruk..



Men kan het begrip 'tautologie' opentrekken naar hele woordgroepen natuurlijk, maar dan geldt net als voor versteende tautologieën dat het als een stilistische keuze bestempeld moet worden en niet langer als foutief. Het is immers onvermijdelijk als men, zoals u zegt, nadruk wil zeggen. De zin "creatie van 15 nieuwe jobs" ben ik geen voorstander van - dat is echt nodeloze herhaling en draagt niet bij tot de zin. Het voorbeeld met 'eigen' is beter: er zijn weinig zinnen - ik kan er niet meteen een bedenken - waar een per definitie zelfverwijzend woord asl 'eigen' niet weggelaten kan worden. Dat geldt daarenboven voor alle Germaanse en Romaanse talen (over andere spreek ik mij niet uit). Een willekeurig voorbeeld:

- "Die vrouw is geen katje om zonder handschoenen aan te pakken."
+ "Welke vrouw?
- "Mijn eigen vrouw!" <-> "Mijn vrouw!" / "Ma propre femme!" <-> "Ma femme!" / "My own wife!" <-> "My wife!" / "Meine eigene Frau!" <-> "Meine Frau!" / "¡Mi propia esposa!" <-> "¡Mi esposa!" / etc.


----------



## Chimel

Ik besef dat ik me soms (blijkbaar) tegenspreek... Mijn punt was:

1) Echte en opvallende pleonasmen moet je uiteraard vermijden

2) Maar er zijn veel impliciete herhalingen of "verborgen" pleonasmen die bijna niemand meer opmerkt. Een potentieel risico, bv. Hij is momenteel bezig met... Of wederzijdse samenwerking (variant: wederzijdse dialoog): hoe vaak heb ik dat niet gelezen? Als ik dat tegen de auteur zeg, is de reactie meestal: "Och ja, inderdaad, niet heel mooi... Maar iedereen zegt dat". Blijkbaar kan "samenwerking" voor veel mensen niet meer alleen gebruikt worden, ze hebben het gevoel dat een woord ontbreekt. 

Ik heb daar een hele lijst van: slotconclusie, tijdelijk geschorst, een stijging van 200 extra jobs, de meest ideale oplossing (grrr....), op voorhand boeken...

In het Frans ook, hoor: avoir de plus en plus tendance à, permettre de pouvoir (bijzonder lastig!), mettre sur un même pied d'égalité...

Waar de grens tussen 1) en 2) zit, is voor een groot deel een individuele keuze. Maar waarschijnlijk moeten we met een groot deel van deze pleonasmen leven, zoals ik tegen Eno zei.


----------



## eno2

Het valt me nu op dat er veel versteende tautologieën zijn en weinig versteende pleonasmen.


----------



## YellowOnline

eno2 said:


> Het valt me nu op dat er veel versteende tautologieën zijn en weinig versteende pleonasmen.



De vraag is: welke autoriteit beslist wanneer iets versteend is? "Witte sneeuw" en "groen gras" zijn zodanig cliché dat men wat mij betreft van versteende pleonasmen spreken kan. Tautologiën hebben het voordeel dat ze omwille van hun structuur sneller aan de lijst met spreekwijzen toegevoegd worden.


----------



## matakoweg

Ik hoorde laatst een mooi dubbel pleonasme: "een ronde cirkelvormige bol" 
Dit werd gebruikt om een bepaald rond gebak te omschrijven.


----------

